# Asus K8N PC Probe Program



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I have the program Asus PC Probe which monitors CPU problems like power and voltage and all, and getting 2 errors I cant exactly determine.

one is Power fan below Threshold, the other is Chassis Fan below Threshold.

I assume the power fan is the Power supply fan and the Chassis fan is the fan on the side of the case, what could be causing these problems? possibly maybe the power supply is too weak? it is only a 400w power supply and I run:

CD RW
DVD RW
2 Side 9mm fans
Harddrive
Asus Motherboard
Geforce 6600 video
Sound Blaster LS
Network Card
Floppy Drive

maybe the 400w cant handle all of that?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Well, it is hard to tell about the power supply at this point. First of all, tell us what the voltages show in your probe program and also what is the brand name of your power supply. 

Also, be sure your probe is set to default settings. We also need to know your temps, because that can determine in some cases what the fan speed is or needs to be.

Then, it would be good to list what your fan speeds are so we get an idea how fast they are spinning. Tell you what, download and run this free program and it will give you ALL of the things we need in the way of voltages, temps, and fan speeds:

SensorView Pro (Free to try for like 21 days – Is excellent) 

http://www.stvsoft.com/download.php?id=122

Post back with questions or concerns.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, it is hard to tell about the power supply at this point. First of all, tell us what the voltages show in your probe program and also what is the brand name of your power supply.
> 
> ...



Cpu Temp: 32c/89f Status Ok
MB Temp: 29c/84f Status Ok
HD Temp: 27c/81f Sensor View Pro Reading
CPU Fan 3535 RPM

VcoreA 1.39V
+3.3V 3.26V
+5V 5V
+12V 11.80V
+5 VSB 4.92V
+VBAT 4.08V


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Everything in both areas looks what we call "good to go." Where the heck do you have those fans plugged in? Are you using the "Q" fan feature? (just a note, I never use that, because the speed fluxuates and it is annoying to my sensitive ears) If you are using probe and everything is O.K., ie: not too hot, then turn the threshold down so you don't get that darn recurring error. I like my fans plugged directly into the power supply (and I use 3 speed 120mm fans) and then I turn them on the lowest speed unless I have a heat problem, which I never seem to have.

Addendum: One additional thought, look on the side of your power supply and see what amps are supposed to be on the 12 volt rail, because if it is not enough, it would not show on the programs that you are running unless the output was low. If the amperage is low, it still can put out the same voltage, but just not enough amperage....and this baby takes quite a bit of amperage.

Post back with thoughts.


----------

